# Women's golf



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

We sort of touched on this earlier, what do you guys think of women's golf? I think it's okay, but just not as interesting as men's golf. The quality of playing isn't as high, it's just not as good overall. 

What's your take on this?


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Woman's Golf*

Woman golf is, so not interesting. But playing head to head with a woman on the coure is very different. I played a woman on the course one time, and had her it put to me. I wasn't thinking that at the time. Golfing with an woman is something everyone should do once in life.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

I find it can be interesting when people try to break barriers and compete beyond their sex. I understand the double standard and how people may think that men should be able to compete in the womens league is the women can compete in the mens league. Most often times the mens league usually stands out and that is where the best wish to be.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Woman's Golf*

For womans golf I don't mind watching Michelle Wie. Being as young as she is, she still has a lot to bring to the game. Give her the next five years and I believe she will be riping the course up. I think she could bring in a bigger crowd.


----------



## hacker30 (Apr 11, 2006)

I like to watch the women play there is a lot of younger talent with Wie,Gulbis,pressel,ochoa,creamer,and more its nice from a competition stand point not just tiger whipping up on people(not that he wins all the time but you know what i mean).


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

Womens golf is certaintly improving, unfortunalty we dont get that much coverage over here but I feel that in the next 3-5 years there will be more and more good female players making it into the male game.


----------



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, in time womens golf will expand. Look at womens tennis people like Kournikova brought the sport to many people who could care less about tennis. I say this by how it opened the eyes and look at tennis now we know Venus and Serena Williams, Sharapova, Clijsters, and so many others.
I understand the appeal Kournikova brought but it was that appeal at first that brought much needed attention to tennis and people enjoy the sport more then the players now. Infact there are more people playing tennis now then say 10 years ago and all it took was motivation from a star who was viewed only for her looks


----------



## burfi (Apr 12, 2006)

it is just a matter of time

at this moment i guess coming in to golf isnt all that cheap. you have to invest much more than you have to in tennis and then you might not even find courses all over the places. this is not the case with tennis. once the more and more facilities come up, the women participation would grow.


----------



## burfi (Apr 12, 2006)

and yes, i would certainly not mind many more good looking females coming into the game


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

In my opinion, with proper training, women can be just as good as men. And I sure wish women's Golf received more coverage.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

One name. ANNIKA SORENSTAM! In my opinion, she has the best golf swing of anyone male or female. It looks so effortless.
I definitely watch LPGA. But it’s hardly ever on.
I play with my wife a few times a year and we go on golf vacations.


----------



## Thumperfive (Apr 17, 2006)

true - I wish the women's tour would get more media - seems it's only on when there's NOTHING else to show and that's just wrong.


----------



## JulieInQld (Apr 18, 2006)

Women's golf is fantastic to watch, and I really think the young girls like Wie, Creamer etc, not only play fantastic golf, they make an effort to look nice on the tv, (my husband loves it). Also their swing is slower, and easier to watch.


----------

